# Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Ursula’ AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Ursula’ AM/AOS


----------



## John M (Feb 11, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2012)

I love the red and white combined in a single flower.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2012)

Great red!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful color!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2012)

Sooo colorful!!! Jean


----------



## Chuck (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful mass of flowers. The individual flowers, for example the lowest one in the photo, look very pretty as well.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 12, 2012)

Very pretty plant and nicely photographed.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 12, 2012)

That's stunning - both flower and photo! :clap:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2012)

Fantastic!! :clap:


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats a really great one, do you have pollen to spare for my 
new purchased Tankervillae. 
Will post pic the next days.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice plant. At a judging last week there were 2; the head judge seemed to prefer the one with the lighter lip.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful blooms! 



Dido said:


> Thats a really great one, do you have pollen to spare for my
> new purchased Tankervillae.
> Will post pic the next days.



Wow! _"Pimp my Phaius!"_oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 13, 2012)

Dido said:


> Thats a really great one, do you have pollen to spare for my
> new purchased Tankervillae.
> Will post pic the next days.



Of course, I think there are tons of pollen!


----------



## Dido (Feb 14, 2012)

Thats sounds great. 

Will send a Massage. 

Has anyone experience with clone this plants, have found that you can make a cloen out of the old flower steams. Without a advanced labratory. 

here is a link sorry in german but the pictures are explain a lot. 

http://www.orchideenvermehrung.at/cgi-local/framebreaker/reload.pl?nodien/auf erde/index.htm


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2012)

Fantastic colour, Really great plant.


----------

